# "There's a dog taped to the fridge"



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Sick, horrible person. I sincerely hope this lady never has kids.

Woman to police: "There's a dog taped to the fridge"


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That is AWFUL!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Just sickens me


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

This is what she told the responding officer?! 



> Quote: I know this looks bad. We were going to get rid of him anyway. We usually don’t do this.


WTH?
I hope the poor dog finds a better home.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

That is horrible!! Some should duct tape her to a wall!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

what the heck is wrong with people
morons how could you do that.....


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

What a (bleep)ing (bleep) of (bleep)! I hope EVERYONE in her area sees her picture and recognizes her for the piece of trash that she is!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*sigh* and the next thing ya know she'll find out that she and her bf are going to be parents... Kinda makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

OMG - what a sick-o. I'm glad someone heard them fighting and called the police. What will she do if she ever has children and gets upset with them? I hope they throw her butt in prison for a long long time.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

This makes me sick. What is wrong with people? I hope that this poor dog is adopted by someone who treats him with the love and kindness he deserves.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

Absolutely sickening. I wonder how her parents feel about the child they raised, who could even fathom doing something like this.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

PSYCHO WITCH! Next thing you know, she'll be boiling rabbits!

What happened:

"Toll and Beck, who have been dating for about a year, returned to his apartment Monday evening to find dog poop and urine throughout. Toll told Beck to get rid of Rex, saying he bit her a few days earlier. The couple argued, but made up.

The next morning, Toll tried to apply cream to an old wound on Rex and he growled and bared his teeth at her. Upset, she decided to get back at her boyfriend and “teach the dog a lesson.”

Toll bound the dog’s legs, tail and snout with clear packing tape and elastic hair ties and stuck him — upside down — to the side of the fridge with more packing tape.

When Beck saw the dog, he told Toll: “Take him down. You are so sick.” To which she replied: “No, you are sick for not caring enough about me to get rid of the dog.”"

"The officers also noticed a large patch of hair missing above the dog’s tail, which Toll told them was the result of an *accidental scalding a few weeks earlier*."


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The accidental scalding sounds pretty fishy, too.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

Ugh... this happened in my local area... More story including picture of the pups (both confiscated from the sickos they lived with...)

Woman tapes puppy to fridge


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

And . . . it gets worse.

Woman in dog cuelty case brought heroin into jail 

What a sleazeball. 
I feel so sorry for that dog. Such a sweet looking little guy.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

WOW, poor baby. Some people are just sick and obviously stupid.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor puppers - she taped him UPSIDE DOWN too!!!!!!! At least he did not suffocate from the tape! 

Whiny spoiled self centered selfish brat! Hope to God she NEVER has kids or a pet !!!!

The two pups will hopefully get a good home out of this - much like the kitties used as punching bags by the moronic teens!

Lee


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Speachless....absolutely speachless. What can make someone so warped that they would think to bind and tape a dog to a fridge? I just don't get it. 

I hope they nail her big time on this.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I posted the story on my blog and one of the comments noted that she has a Facebook account. I hope everyone with Facebook gives her a piece of their minds about this, so she has something to read when she gets out of jail.

LOVE that she brought heroin to jail. Animal cruelty does not usually carry harsh penalties. Bringing heroin to jail with you and assault (on the boyfriend, whom she hit/scratched in the face during the argument) just might.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Horrible!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is just disgusting!!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: LOVE that she brought heroin to jail. Animal cruelty does not usually carry harsh penalties. Bringing heroin to jail with you and assault (on the boyfriend, whom she hit/scratched in the face during the argument) just might.


I was glad to see that also. Bringing drugs into a jail is a felony so even if she gets out of animal cruelty charges or the assault charges are dropped (both happen more than people would believe) the contraband into the jail usually sticks.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

The humane society in Boulder where they are is a good one. We adopted a German Shepherd from them years ago when we lived in Colorado. He was another abuse case and had such issues from that but they did not give up on him and worked to find a GSD savvy home that could help him. Hopefully the same will be done for these babies. 
And as for BOTH of the people involved, I just hope they get all the disgust and public hatred they are due. Surely you noted that the guy did NOT immediately get his dog off the stupid fridge, instead he fought with the girlfriend for nearly a half hour until the cops came and saved the dog!!!! Obviously they deserve one another and the dogs deserve new people and new homes!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUS
> 
> 
> > Quote: LOVE that she brought heroin to jail. Animal cruelty does not usually carry harsh penalties. Bringing heroin to jail with you and assault (on the boyfriend, whom she hit/scratched in the face during the argument) just might.
> ...


Ah, luckily she's an idiot on all fronts.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Quote:I wonder how her parents feel about the child they raised, who could even fathom doing something like this.


 Either she's a genetic misfit or her parents have much to do with her current behavior. It's likely she was abused & will go on to abuse those around her, most particularly her children, if she has any. An excuse? No, but the cycle continues until someone somehow somewhere breaks it. That usually requires outside help & lots of it.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I wouldn't jump the gun and blame her parents and say her parents "likely" abused her. I'd rather hear the background on this person and her family first.

This one takes the cake for being a selfish, twisted "witch." It's not like she's some non-educated druggie either....didn't I read somewhere that she's a sophomore environmental science major??


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Update:

Woman Accused of Taping Dog Charged with Felony

http://www.krdo.com/Global/story.asp?S=10201727

"A woman who police say bound a dog with packing tape and stuck it to a refrigerator in her boyfriend's Boulder apartment has been charged with felony aggravated cruelty to animals...She also faces drug possession and assault charges."


----------



## Waldershrek (Apr 20, 2009)

Another fine example of American society


----------



## ArmyGSD (Apr 27, 2009)

Firstly, Thank God she didn't kill that poor puppy.
Secondly, He should be charged for the exact Animal Cruelty charge as she was, or at least as an acessory. He didn't stop her from doing it, he didn't immegiately free the dog.

But Props to him for taking the sim chip our of her phone. Granted it brought more charges, but it allowed the poilce to arrest her there where the dog was, and didn't allow a heresay battle between the two of them as to who did what with the dog.

and Finally some people are just so stupid it's amazingly funny. Once she got to jail I'm sure she was thinking, " Oh that little black substance it's not mine, the dog put it there, I SWEAR HE PLANTED IT ON ME.....STUPID DOG. I would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for that stupid dog."

It's uncalled for what she did, and I hope the magistrate in the case makes an example out of her. Throw the book at her and book her danno.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Metalsmith
> 
> I hope the poor dog finds a better home.


Apparently, the dog is in a foster home right now with someone that has Shiba Inus, and they hope to make the adoption official soon.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistle[
> Apparently, the dog is in a foster home right now with someone that has Shiba Inus, and they hope to make the adoption official soon.


What a wonderful thought that this poor dog is finally get a chance to be treated like the noble breed it was born to be.

I keep thinking of the scald wound and that 'witch' putting packing tape on it!
It there any news as to how he's healing?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/19250972/detail.html

The foster family has two other shiba inus, the family hopes to adopt Rex by the end of the week.


I also heard the family adopting him's Shiba Inus are rescues.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

And people wonder why I am anti-social! I wish we could bring flogging back to this country! There is not enough prison time in the world for this sick woman.


----------

